# Help with rod choice



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy I have the CPS 11', 3 to 6oz rod with a 656 on it. What a pleasure to fish with. Throws 5oz with bait really fine.
I trying to choose another to combine with a 656. I would like a light weight rod about the same weight as the 11'.
Goal is throw 5 or 6oz
Looking at 12', 3 to 7 and the 13', 3 to 6. 
puppy drum type of use

What would you recommend. Or can tell me about the difference in the rods. curious about weight of rods.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I read all the old threads I coulf find on the subject. seems the 12' may be the way to go.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very sorry, somehow i missed this post.

Either rod would do the trick. The 12' 3-7 will be closest to the 11' 3-6 in action and feel. The 13' 3-6 is a different design. It has a parrallel butt (tip insert into butt joint) with more power in the butt and midsection than the 12'. The tip is a bit softer than the 12' makng it a faster action rod. It has great bite detection and is a superb long range fishing rod. The 13' will outcast the 12', but is also has a thicker butt and is heavier. 

It really depends on your application. The 13' 3-6 is the better long range rod but the 12' 3-7 is a pleasure to fish for hours, especially if you don't use a sandspike.

Tommy


----------

